# Macbook Pro ajout de mémoire (ram)



## oubapien (28 Février 2008)

Bonjour


Heureux propriétaire d'un macbook pro 15'' 2Go datant de janvier 2008, je souhaiterais rajouter un supplément de mémoire (RAM) de 2Go.​ 
Ou pourrais-je trouver les meilleures barrettes compatibles (sites etc) et le moins cher possible bien evidemment.​ 
J'ai trouvé cette barette à 45:
-NUIMPACT Modèle NUA-IMAC667/2G Capacité RAM 2 Go Format SODIMM Norme DDR2 Fréquence 667 Mhz Bande passante PC 5300 (667 Mhz) 
-Qu'est ce qu'elle vaut?
Puis surtout n'est ce pas trop dangereux de le faire soi-même?
Avez vous quelques conseils?​ 
merci pour votre aide​


----------



## moirasc (28 Février 2008)

Hello,
la barrette que tu cites ne présente pas de souci particulier.
Attention quand même à un petit point de détail!! :
Apparemment , vu la date d'achat, ton MPpro est doté de 2Go de mémoire.
Si c'est la config d'origine Apple, tu as en fait 2 barrettes de 1Go(afin d'utiliser le Dual Channel).​ 
Pour passer à 4Go, il te faudra enlever les 2*1Go, et mettre à la place 2*2Go...
C'est possible aussi de virer 1 de tes 2 barrettes de 1Go et de mettre 1 de 2Go à la place (pour un total de 3Go), mais tu ne bénéficieras pas du Dual Channel (accès mémoire plus rapide, mais nécessité de 2 barrettes identiques).​ 
Il n'y a que 2 emplacements de barrettes mémoire sur les MB et MBP.​


----------



## Liyad (28 Février 2008)

Et c'est très facile ! http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=303491-fr


----------



## oubapien (28 Février 2008)

Merci pour vos réponses, me voilà renseigné.​


----------



## janusatisland (3 Août 2008)

Attention quand même à la garantie : 

Principe : Avec un ordinateur sous garantie, mieux vaut ne pas faire ce type de manipulation bien que cela ne soit pas très difficile, seulement le principe estque dans ce cas et s'il y a ultérieuement un souci en cours de garantie, la garantie peut ne pas s'appliquer.

Donc, à défaut, se renseigner chez le vendeur, mais plutôt, faire installer les barrettes pour plus de prudence.

Cordialement,

Janus


----------



## moirasc (3 Août 2008)

Je ne vois pas en quoi le remplacement des barrettes mémoire pourrait affecter en quoi que ce soit la garantie...
Faut arrêter la psychose!


----------



## divoli (3 Août 2008)

janusatisland a dit:


> Attention quand même à la garantie :
> 
> Principe : Avec un ordinateur sous garantie, mieux vaut ne pas faire ce type de manipulation bien que cela ne soit pas très difficile, seulement le principe estque dans ce cas et s'il y a ultérieuement un souci en cours de garantie, la garantie peut ne pas s'appliquer.
> 
> ...





moirasc a dit:


> Je ne vois pas en quoi le remplacement des barrettes mémoire pourrait affecter en quoi que ce soit la garantie...
> Faut arrêter la psychose!



Apple tolère que l'on change les barrettes de ram, c'est d'ailleurs la seule tolérance de la part d'Apple concernant le MBP . La procédure est indiquée dans le manuel. 
Par contre, si vous cassez quelques chose durant l'opération, ce sera hors garantie. Donc effectivement, si l'on est pas sûr de soi (et ce n'est pas évident pour quelqu'un qui ne l'a jamais fait), autant s'abstenir de le faire soi-même.

Ceci dit, il vaut mieux ne pas se séparer des barrettes d'origine au moins durant la période de garantie, et les garder précieusement, puisqu'elles sont théoriquement considérées comme faisant partie de la machine (et si les autres sont défectueuses, vous risqueriez d'être bien embêtés)...


----------



## moirasc (3 Août 2008)

> Par contre, si vous cassez quelques chose durant l'opération, ce sera hors garantie. Donc effectivement, si l'on est pas sûr de soi (et ce n'est pas évident pour quelqu'un qui ne l'a jamais fait), autant s'abstenir de le faire soi-même.



Je sais bien que contrairement aux Pcistes, les Macqueux n'ont pas l'habitude de mettre les mains dans le moteur, m'enfin c'est quand même à la portée d'un enfant de 8ans de changer les barettes de RAM sur son Mac...


----------



## divoli (3 Août 2008)

moirasc a dit:


> Je sais bien que contrairement aux Pcistes, les Macqueux n'ont pas l'habitude de mettre les mains dans le moteur, m'enfin c'est quand même à la portée d'un enfant de 8ans de changer les barettes de RAM sur son Mac...



Oui, ça c'est que l'on dit toujours une fois que l'on a compris comment s'y prendre. C'est la première fois qui peut destabiliser; il faut y aller fermement mais pas violemment. 

J'ai changé moi-même les barrettes sur mon MBP; c'est bien allé parce que j'ai le coup de main (j'ai ma petite expérience, c'était loin d'être la première fois que je le faisais), mais j'aurais un peu peur dans le cas d'un débutant.

Bref, c'est surtout un message de prudence.  Il faut aussi savoir faire preuve d'une certaine empathie, mon cher moirasc...


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Août 2008)

Et puis, il ne faut pas oublier les risques liés à l'électricité statique.

Quelque soit la plate-forme (Mac ou PC Win), quelque soit le modèle (iMac, MacBook, MacPro, etc), une première fois reste une opération délicate. Le rappel des clauses légales n'est jamais inutile.


----------



## Jax - Ange Noir - (7 Août 2008)

Ne pas oublier de mettre le circuit à la masse histoire - justement - de se débarrasser de l'électricité résiduelle.


----------



## macinside (7 Août 2008)

la suite ce fera dans le sujet : http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/sujet-global-les-memoires-des-macbook-pro-223164.html on ferme


----------

